# 1979 Soverel 26rc



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am interested in buying a Soverel 26 rc, does anyone know of the performance of this boat in PHRF racing. Also, there are different PHRF ratings for this boat, does anyone have any ideas on this. I sail in light air, how does this boat perform?
Thanks, Devilfish


----------



## rjarchow (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi Sam,

I have a Soverel 26 in Florida. they are great sailing boats. If yo have any questions drop me a line.


----------

